# souris mac+



## i-eric (14 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous ,j'ai récemment recuperer un MAC+ ,mais hélas sans sa souris.
Si quelqu'un en avais une en rab ou avais une solution (modif adb etc...)
je lui ,en serait bien reconnaissant.
merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2010)

Je n'en ai pas, mais je pense qu'une bête souris "série" pour PC pourrait peut-être fonctionner, il semble y avoir un port série en DE-9, pour la souris, DE-9, c'est juste le véritable nom de ces prises couramment appelées "DB9" !


----------



## i-eric (14 Août 2010)

Non, ça aurait été trop simple  !! sur ces mac là (et c'est valable pour les apple II hormis le IIgs) le port est en sortie femelle  donc inverse des pc.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2010)

i-eric a dit:


> Non, ça aurait été trop simple  !! sur ces mac là (et c'est valable pour les apple II hormis le IIgs) le port est en sortie femelle  donc inverse des pc.



Ben il suffit d'utiliser un inverseur de genre, ça existe en DB9, j'en ai déjà vu !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Août 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je n'y connais rien, mais s'agirait-il d'un inverseur de *ce type* ?

Tant qu'on y est : http://shopping.cherchons.com/dossier/mini-changeur-db9.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Août 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je n'y connais rien, mais s'agirait-il d'un inverseur de *ce type* ?



Précisément !


----------



## i-eric (17 Août 2010)

j'ai en ma possession un adaptateur DB9/PS2 et l'essai c'est avéré inopérant, le pointeur reste désespérément immobile...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Août 2010)

i-eric a dit:


> j'ai en ma possession un adaptateur DB9/PS2 et l'essai c'est avéré inopérant, le pointeur reste désespérément immobile...



Ben oui, mais du PS2 sur un Mac, rien d'étonnant, ça n'y correspond à rien !


----------



## melaure (17 Août 2010)

Sinon on en trouve sur certains sites d'enchères.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Août 2010)

http://myoldmac.net/SELL/MacPlus-Mouse.htm


----------



## i-eric (18 Août 2010)

nouvel essai avec un cable db9 comme celui-ci:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et toujours rien...


----------



## DrFatalis (21 Août 2010)

Salut.

Dans les caves de Castle Latveria  , j'ai quelques souris ADB en excellent état de fonctionnement. Toutefois, je ne pourrais les avoir que dans 15 jours (il faut que je calme l'ichat) .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2010)

_Latveria is a fictional nation in the Marvel Comics Universe. It is an isolated European country ruled by the supervillain Doctor Doom, supposedly located in the Banat region. It is surrounded by the Carpathian Mountains, and also borders the fictional Symkaria (home of Silver Sable) to the south. Its capital is Doomstadt._

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latveria


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2010)

i-eric a dit:


> nouvel essai avec un cable db9 comme celui-ci:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben les câbles de ce genre sont généralement "croisés", de telle sorte que les pins "émission" d'une des prises correspondent aux pins "réception" de l'autre, et vice versa. un changeur de genre, lui, établit une liaison directe pin à pin !


----------

